# aberdeen warm water discharge?



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

I would like to hit the discharge for some skipps & shad . ive never been there before . i have a small boat so i cant travel to far maybe a mile or two can someone tell me where the nearest boat ramp would be and the easiest way to get there? any info would be greatly appreciated. happy thanksgiving to all


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Masyville Boat Ramp Off East 2nd Street. Warm Waters 1/2 Mile Up Stream... I Have Not Been Up There Yet This Fall, So I Can Not Help You On Whats Hitting Now. Good Luck


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Mostly 3" young-of-the-year shad is what we saw ,no skips and a lot of small whites last wk,TC1


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouldn't go near that place in a boat. If you think you are plenty far enough away from the bank chunkers think again. Some knuckle head using a launcher just might get your hackles up.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I like the discharge when its in the teens or single digits.
There tends to be a lot of current in and around the mouth of the discharge.
I have to throttle my moter up a little to get thru the barricade at the mouth of the discharge so be carefull with your small boat. You can anchor a boat at the mouth and stay out of the way of the bank fisherman but two boats gets to be a crowd at the mouth. I always try to fish during the week it can get to busy on the weekend.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

You will have to run the gauntlet if you want to go up in the creek with your boat. There are a couple of knuckle heads that fish right at the mouth and use launchers. They have already thrown at my buddy and me. They think they OWN the entire mouth of the creek. My buddy and I fished from shore yesterday and ran into those same guys. Dont they know that we aren't restricted to a boat? Not the brightest bulbs in the box. Look, there is no need to act like you own the river. I might even have given them some lures to try if they hadn't acted so upity. Nothing wrong with being neighborly. We did fish next to a guy that was very nice and respectful. Can't wait for Lake Cumberland next week. Talk about having plenty of water to fish. UHH!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Mean Morone said:


> There are a couple of knuckle heads that fish right at the mouth and use launchers.


O.K., I've been fishing for 50 years and am not familiar with the term "launchers" - is this some new contraption to "lauch" your bait/plug farther out into the river as described???


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Weighted casting float


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

I believe that 2nd St. Maysville ramp is over the bridge on the KY side. Correct me if I'm wrong. 
I fish Aberdeen each winter and have yet to muster the courage to put my boat, let alone, anchor anywhere close to the mouth of that discharge creek. It does seem like I'd drift too close to the bankers if I anchored even what I thought was a safe distance away. I suppose I could do a drift sock & make repeat passes as an option; but, even then, I'd rather hit it at night when bankers are scarce.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

..........they didnt bite worth a crap yesterday, a few small fish here and there, I think they're still at the creek mouths and rock bars, the river isnt cold enough to bring them in yet.
monroe, watch out for the spoons too , I actually think I know the guys your talking about, they are down there every year and like to fish the other side of the mouth, even when fish are eating at thier toes.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Daveo76 said:


> Weighted casting float


Thanks! Looks like a variation of the old white bass rigs that some use.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey riverking, you've met my buddy Todd. Do you think it would be a smart thing for someone to chunck lead at him on purpose?? UHH! I heard a saying once that said something like treat others the way you would like to be treated. I think this is a very wise saying.


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok, so let's clear the air here, since you have already heard one side of the story and a bonus chime in from another member. The battle between boat and bank fisherman has been an on going debate on this board, as I'm certain most of the members of this glorious site will testify. So lets dissect this for accuracy.

First off, my experience at the discharge is that 75&#37; of the time, the fish are on the opposite point of the mouth, across from where the bank fisherman cast. A few people, including myself, have perfected a technique for reaching that side of the creek, as well as the proper lure and presentation to successfully out-fish almost all of the other folks. And before the jealous banter continues, let it be known that the previous sentence has been proven nearly everytime I fish there. With that being said, is it possible Mean Morone, that the arrogant men you speak of were casting there already for hours before you showed up in your boat and ran into their lures, instead of the alleged " casting at your boat?" Is it possible that not only did you drive your boat into their fishing spot, into their fishing lures, and proceed to catch nothing but windburn and in the process scare the fish away for the men and yourself? Any half intelligent boat fisherman would know not to throw an anchor directly on the fish, especially in 5 feet of water or less. You could test this theory by throwing an anchor onto a bass nest and then trying to catch the fish. Not likely.

Secondly, it was my understanding that you may have been a little aggresive on both occasions. Your yelling from the boat, and the comments you made when you walked past them on the bank the following trip. You are indeed a keyboard warrior on here, the fact that you muttered under your breath that the guys " think they own the river " as you looked at the ground, and then got on this board and made an attempt to bad mouth a couple of fishing pioneers, tells me you may have issues. I mean, you even posted to RiverKing for reassurrance of how big and tough your boaty friends are. Very tactfull.

And lastly, I'm sure the guys would have given you one of their lures to try, if you has asked. Obviously what you were using was not producing, so a trade would have been out of the question. You should have paid attention to what they were doing to catch so many fish instead of hiding behind your keyboard and bad mouthing them as you walked past. Is this how you represent this website as a member? Their are a lot of folks in the area that read these boards especially this time of year because fish catching is scarce.
This is the other half of the story, not the jealous one fortold by Morone. and King, you don't know these guys, so keep the chime ins to yourself. Go find all of us some winter hotspots and contribute to the site, instead of throwing fuel on the fire, its not high school. And for everyone else, thanks for your time and good fishing. I'm quite knowledgable of the area and willing to do what I can to share what I know, as will the real people who know me will testify to.

And it's chuck lead, not chunck


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

This is going to end badly....


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the issue at aberdeen between bank and boat fisherman is not a bad as some places, monroe and I were just joking around. I have seen a couple of occasions down there where someone anchors right in the middle of the current at the mouth, and then proceeds to tell the bank fisherman to get out of his spot when one tangles with him....he was rude and so where the guys on the bank, both sides at fault. the better fisherman down there, both bank and boat realize where the fish are and can both easially fish the area as long as one group doesnt get overzealous, the problem occurs when someone who just doesnt pay attention shows up, or when shore anglers are too rude to let a boat pass without flicking him off, we both have a right to the river, and we all need to back off if one guy was there first.
gotstripes, I know monroe, and if he pulled up in a boat I would chuck a few pieces of lead toward the boat..mostly just for fun, I also know and often run into many of the guys who frequent that spot because I fish too much, and I have a good Idea who does a lot of the launcher chucking. I dont know both sides of the story for that day when monroe was casted too, but I do know that hes no fool and who knows, maybe someone made a bad cast thats all. As long as people realize its just fishing, and the boat fisherman realize that they have more areas to sit, and the shore fisherman realize that not all boat anglers are there to spook your fish it wont be a problem, you want to see a place where its and issue, go fish new york, you wont complain any more.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I am not defending anyone here but in my several dozen trips down there over the last 15 years, 98% on shore, I have found that the shore folks were VERY rude and quite bossy about there group basicaly casting anywhere they darm well please, and from what i have seen is that it most often comes from a late arriving group who is stuck near the wall and deciding to cast a launcher or a sabiki rig with a 3 oz weight ( illegal) straight out of the mouth ( not even to the opposite point) and as it drifts down to the right, manages to cross half a dozen lines, I have seen this repeatedly and the will keep doing it until everyone pushes folks around the corner, then these folks start casting to the opposite point once they have cleared everyone away from there spot. Did I mention they always reel in the tangled mess and almost always start cutting lines and jigs off and accidently dropping them in the water while muttering about "damn outatowners" . 
I have seen this same act many times and from several different groups of folks but typically 2-3 young men and some really rude kids who wonder around digging through others tackles boxes and such. It does appear they are deaf because whenever folks start yelling at them, they just ignore you as part of the act until you leave "Their Spot". 

When i have taken my boat, for the most part, folks were kind enough to wave us through the chute to head upstream but again, always some knucklehead who is pissed you are iding through the 17 ft deep hole and makes a comment about "damn boaters" . The few times we anchored on the far seam so others could reach the opposite point and shore guys could still cast out, I never had any problems. 
Bottom line is its a very small spot, and shore and boat anglers have to play nice to all get along but it seems the locals dont like to share the sandbox. 

Lets face it, anytime you have a crowded fishery, Maumee, Sandusky, steelhead or salmon runs in other states, it truly brings the worst side of folks out and after a few of these trips my tollerance for nutsacks has greatly diminished. I just dont have the time or money to fish as much as i used to and when I finally get out to fish, I am as guilty as anyone when it comes to "River rage". Simple solution is to just not be an a%$hole and everyone will get along just fine. 

Salmonid


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Well I do appoligize for sounding so fired up. I spoke in a heated state of mind. It's been a few days now and I regret ever saying anything. Again I appoligize. It takes away from the idea that I treat others the way I would want to be treated. I'm sorry if I encroached on someones spot. How was I supposed to know that someone could throw 50 ft past that piont? We thought we were being respectful by swinging wide and stayin out of the mouth. There is a safety issue invovled though. This lead landed just a few feet from my buddy. I can't imagine what would have happened if it would have hit him in the head. Stay safe out there. Treat the guy next to you like your neighbor and lets enjoy the good ole outdoors that God gave us. Now that I've got some bait, I'm going blue cattin.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mean Morone, No apology needed from where I stand. It all points back to my previous post,we all have our days....

"Simple solution is to just not be an a%$hole and everyone will get along just fine." 

Did you find some skippies somewhere for the blue cats?? or just a lot of small shad?? I was supposed to do another groups outing (BOC) this Sat but its looking a little cold to get the boat out. Let us know how you do.
Salmonid


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I fish from the bank and from my boat so I can see both sides of the issue.
When I fish the bank its because I want to fish the mouth. When I bring my boat its because I want to fish up in the discharge. It takes me only a few seconds to boat up the mouth and past all the fisherman. When I am on the bank and a boat goes by it does not impact my fishing or make me mad or wronged somehow after all there is only one way in and out. The offenders are the ones who pull up and anchor right on top of the fish or blocking your access from shore. The mouth of the discharge is a small area so if your heading there on a weekend you may not have a place to fish. I limit myself to trips from monday thru friday and I limit my exposure to most of the problems. I hope that people who read this post don`t get the wrong idea
and think that the discharge is some kind of fish mecca its like fishing anywhere else its crowded because its the only game in town.
I have to drive about a 120 mile round trip and its a crap shoot. I have friends who live in the area and I always get reports befor I head up because its to much of a investment.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

fisharder said:


> I hope that people who read this post don`t get the wrong idea
> and think that the discharge is some kind of fish mecca its like fishing anywhere else its crowded because its the only game in town.
> I have to drive about a 120 mile round trip and its a crap shoot. I have friends who live in the area and I always get reports befor I head up because its to much of a investment.


That is exactly how I feel, it's still a iffy situation, and long distance/gas $ and time, so you do have to time it right and sometimes you get a good place to fish, sometimes you don't get near the honey hole.
I can see how it is good to have friends/contacts in the area to give you a heads-up.
LMJ


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

I might be heading there tomorrow with a couple of Gizz 4


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

We fished there last weekend, active early and before dark.It slows at midday. ton of bait fish, hybrids move in and out constantly also alot of skipjack, spotted bass. It was crowded over thanksgiving and a tree down on the point makes the bank crowd even tighter. I didn't hang around long there were several boats. just for the record I fish from a boat and over the last 4 years have only had 1 problem with anyone there. Any time I go up the creek I always let my passing known to the bank guys before entering the mouth. I've seen as many rude boaters as bank guys. If you fish from the bank realize boats may want to pass up the creek.If you boat realize guys on the bank wade out on the point. Just because you can throw across the mouth doesn't mean you own the entrance to the creek. Just because your in a boat and can go up the creek doesn't mean you can come in on plane unannounced and expect clear passage. We fish with people, joke and have a good time. We don't go over there to fish against people. Last time I checked it wasn't an FLW event.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

i love this place i ask how to get to warm water discharge and started world war 3 so in the spirit of things what happens when the boat guy chunks his lead at shore fisherman ? the only difference is his lead comes out of a barrel


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

livtofsh said:


> i love this place i ask how to get to warm water discharge and started world war 3 so in the spirit of things what happens when the boat guy chunks his lead at shore fisherman ? the only difference is his lead comes out of a barrel


I know nobody asked me, but arguments on the internet are like bees at a picnic, if you ignore them, they'll go away. Morone already apologized and the argument pretty much ceased. My hat's off to him to halting the argument before it took off.
Instead of fueling the fire.... turn the topic back around to your original post... 
Hey guys, how is the fishing at the discharge??? I have never been there myself and one of these days hope to make it out there. I had a friend down there the other day and he said the skips are all over the place, another friend heading that way today, looking forward to his report as well....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The skippies must be hit or miss because the last 2 reports I got over the last week said not a skippie to be found, ( early am fishing from shore) so as always down there, you take your chances, it is always feast or famine when you go there...

Salmonid


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

so are people fishing for skipjack for bait...or for the dinner table? always wanted to ask, but was scared to lol


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

They were catching a few skippies in the 14 or so inch range today. As far as eating them, I have this friend who loves them, says the skippies are delicious! His name is Blue...Blue Cat


----------

